# South Dakota migration



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

i went out pheasant hunting last night and seen a few flocks of snows and specks nothing to much yet but thousands of ducks around


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I was out scouting yesterday and there are finally a few thousand snows staging on one of the lakes in my area, i will probably set out decoys this weekend for them, they were also with a bunch of honkers.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I was just wondering if any one knows if theres a good number of snows in the huron area


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Wave after wave in South Dakota today.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

saw countless numbers of 400+ flocks flyin round today......flyin in everywhich direction...funny thing is not one was flyin south


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Couple thousand adults roosting on the lakes, no idea where you would field hunt though unless ur gonna do it in a bean or wheat field, there is almost no corn out.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

thanks guys for letting me know that the snows are here im going to have to go out and try getting some


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I went out tonight pheasant hunting and about 17 miles from mitchell i found a huge pond that had 5,000 to 10,000 snows on it they are finally here :sniper:


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

there are not too many corn fields cut in South Dakota, but many of the harvested fields are being occupied by decent numbers of hungry snow geese.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

is there alot of snows in the lake thompson area


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

shot 20 sunday morning in a bean field


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

mallardhunter said:


> shot 20 sunday morning in a bean field


How many decoys did you use?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

prolly about like 350 or so, i just think they wanted to get in the field really bad, but alot of the birds were young too


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Went to lake thompson today and shot a limit of honkers and 3 ducks no snows though there are areas around there that are holding 1,000 to 2,000 snows but not many around yet lots of ducks and honkers in the henery area :sniper:


----------

